# Peruphasma schultei



## Morpheus uk (Apr 7, 2009)

These very nice phasmids have become very popular. They can spray a nasty defensive spray though, its like salt being poured down your nose and you wont stop sneezing till theres no more snot lol










































If any of you want to get more into phasmids then i suggest http://www.insectstore.com/phasmid/

Ran by Ian and moderated by me and others


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 7, 2009)

Is that red part of the wings?


----------

